# Dewinterize Hot Water Heater? Check Lugs?how?



## Drew'smom

we had our unit "winterized" and are leaving tomorrow for our 1st trip of the season. This will be our first time "dewinterizing". What do we do with the hot water heater? I'm talkin' step by step. Hubby is out and my "assignment" for the trip is to ask you guys- and explain it to him







....... Also- we can't find the little lug nut checker doohickey. Does Outback have some handy hidding place for it.....or did we lose it.........







Thanks a zillion!


----------



## Thor

Hi

I am assuming a dealer/service guy did the work







If they did you should be ready to go. However I would check the following:

1 - Check to make sure the drain plug is back in
2 - Check to make sure the water heater is not on bypass
3 - Run water into your sytem and turn on the hot water taps and make sure the water is clear coming out. (Pink means antifreeze is still in your lines)
4 - Purge the Hot water tank with the pressure relief valve located by the hot water vent.
5 - Turn on the water heater to make sure it is working. I also test both (elect. & propane)

If you need more info, just email me and I will include pics to make it easier.

Thor


----------



## Drew'smom

Thanks so much! I'm printing out your instructions. Hubby can read 'em and understand (I hope...) Camping world winterized it.

Going to get a lug wrench tomorrow- found size on another thread....... 13/16 I believe.....

we have a 21RS

Thanks so much!


----------



## Drew'smom

Just thought of something. How do we know if it is "on bypass". Maybe DH can tell......but I thought I'd cover my bases just in case........


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

On the inside of the TT, near the water heater, there should be a 1/4 turn valve, that will divert water around the WH (bypass). When turned the other way, it will allow water into the water heater.

Also, double check the lug wrench sizes. The nuts holding the spare to the tire rack are a different size then the nuts holding the wheels to the axles. If you can find a 4-way lug wrench with both sizes on it, you will be all set.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty

also turn off electric and propnae water heater switches..-- fillup the tank with cold water and make sure water is running clear (no pink antifreeze) -- turn off faucet.. turn on the electric heater and make sure the water gets hot....

then turn off the heater -- continue to run the water through to hot faucet until the water gets cold...

then turn on the propane heater ... make sure the water gets hot...

that way you are sure that both the propane and the electric system are working and not just one...

and dont forget that also -- if you are in a quick hurry to get warm water there is nothing wrong with turning both the electric and propane on at the same time --heats my water up about 50% faster and stays hotter much longer while using...

.02c


----------



## Drew'smom

We're back and didn't burn out the heater- almost did. Hubby had the valve turned so NO water was in tank and turned it on. Luckily a handy guy from another site came to help and found the problem in time!!!!!!
Thanks all!


----------

